# It's time to start weed control



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Every year about this time we see post about how do I get rid of all the weeds in my yard ....

Keep in mind these are winter weeds and die off in the summer heat .... so mow em .... and feed your yard and they will not be there in a few months ...

BUT - if you wanted to keep weeds from coming up- put out a pre-emergent NOW, as the summer weed seeds, will germinate now.

If you do a 2nd application in November, you will prevent your 2013 spring weeds from coming up ....

Prevenitive maintence prior .... helps

BTW
I just buy the Barricade for $17 bucks and it works for both seasons


----------



## baitcaster (Apr 24, 2006)

I use Bonus S every year. It seems to knock out the weeds ok. I'll have to give a look to Barricade.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Corn Gluten Meal.- no chemicals.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*Preemergents*



Muddskipper said:


> Every year about this time we see post about how do I get rid of all the weeds in my yard ....
> 
> Keep in mind these are winter weeds and die off in the summer heat .... so mow em .... and feed your yard and they will not be there in a few months ...
> 
> ...


2x on the Barricade however I would apply the fall application in mid October. Just treated my yard and several of my elderly neighbor yards to prevent those summer weeds from ever coming up.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I have been using pre-emergent two or three times a year for two years and I seem to have more weeds this year than ever. Not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

wish2fish said:


> I have been using pre-emergent two or three times a year for two years and I seem to have more weeds this year than ever. Not sure what I am doing wrong.


Change the brand you are using .... some brands only treat certain types of weeds ....

After a big rain like we had it's good to re-treat again with half the amount you did prior ....

also, make sure you are putting it out at the correct times of year


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I sure wish I could find something to kill my rag weed infestation.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

where do they sell barricade at?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

fonz said:


> where do they sell barricade at?


Houston Garden Center - $17 a bag

Look for a cupon on their site before you go and save $5 if you buy $30


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Change the brand you are using .... some brands only treat certain types of weeds ....
> 
> After a big rain like we had it's good to re-treat again with half the amount you did prior ....
> 
> also, make sure you are putting it out at the correct times of year


Thanks for the advice. I have been using barricade and putting it down according to Randy Lemon's schedule.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

John Redcorn said:


> I sure wish I could find something to kill my rag weed infestation.


Finally found something to take out the rag weed I have been fighting for a few years. Sprayed it on last week, grass looks good and all ragweed is dead.


----------

